# !! spitfire release - bml additional flutes !! - promo price details + another andy blaney barnstorm



## british_bpm (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-british-modular-library.html (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/Range_Banners/BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/Range_Banners/BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/Range_Banners/BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BMLModulesBannerFix3.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-additional-flutes (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BML102_AddFlutes_B-Banner.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml102_additionalflutes/BML102_AddFlutes_B-Banner.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml102_additionalflutes/BML102_AddFlutes_B-Banner.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml102_additionalflutes/BML102_AddFlutes_B-Banner.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BML102_AddFlutes_B-Banner.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)*

Throughout 2013 Spitfire secretly went into the hall at Air Studios for the biggest round of sampling it has ever undertaken. With production complete roughly twelve months ago we announced the impossible. That we were, in just one year, going to create the first volume of a next-gen deeply sampled modular orchestral library to beat all others. The first commercial British orchestral sample library featuring the greatest players, playing the greatest instruments in the greatest space in the world. Built by composers, for composers and curated by masters in the field of sampling. It is with the launch of this final BML module of the year, that we are fighting back the tears, wiping away the blood and dressing the wounds of 12 months hard battle. We're swigging back some cool beer and sucking down a wee dram of fine single malt whilst gently easing our aching husks into warm baths to reflect on the craziest year of all our lives. We made it, and what better way to present our freshly baked orchestral cake to you but with a ripe little cherry on top. We're now happy to announce that you need not go anywhere else for your orchestral needs but the hall. http://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-british-modular-library.html (THE BRITISH MODULAR LIBRARY) VOLUME 1 IS NOW COMPLETE!*

*AVAILABLE TODAY AT A VERY SPECIAL LAUNCH PRICE OF £169 (RRP £229 offer ends 2nd January 2015) TWO OF LONDON'S FINEST PLAYING THE SENSUOUS ALTO FLUTE AND THE IRREPRESSIBLE PICCOLO. TO FIND OUT MORE OR TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-additional-flutes (HERE).*



*Escape From The Book Of Ages - Andy Blaney*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/addnlflutes/EscapeFromTheBookOfAges_AB.mp3[/mp3]

*Non-Flash:*
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/addnlflutes/EscapeFromTheBookOfAges_AB.mp3

As with all http://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-british-modular-library.html (BML) modules Additional Flutes is a deeply sampled affair with multiple round robins, dynamic layers, vibrato control, numerous mic positions and perspectives and the eponymous Jake Jackson mixes for CPU-light ease of use.

*Additional Flutes is a single volume library so unlike 'essential articulations' or 'Volume 1' modules this is a very deeply sampled multi articulation module. These will get you set with everything you'd need from these instruments with both essential and additional articulations in the one module.*

*VOLUME ONE CONTAINS THE FOLLOWING FEATURES:*

*ARTICULATIONS*
*Alto Flute Solo*
• Legato (non/senza vibrato)
• Legato (vibrato)
• Long (non/senza vibrato)
• Long (vibrato)
• Long Flutter
• Long Harmonics
• Long Overblown (with/without flutter)
• Short Overblown Chuff
• Short Staccato
• Short Tenuto
• Short Marcato
• Trill (Minor 2nd)
• Trill (Major 2nd)

*Piccolo Flute Solo*
• Legato (non/senza vibrato)
• Legato (vibrato)
• Long (non/senza vibrato)
• Long (vibrato)
• Long Flutter
• Long Harmonics
• Multi-tongue
• Short Staccato
• Short Tenuto
• Short Marcato
• Trill (Minor 2nd)
• Trill (Major 2nd)

*MICS/ MIXES*
(initial release)
• CLOSE
• TREE
• AMBIENT
• OUTRIGGER

(free updates early in 2015)
• Stereo Pair
• Close Ribbon
• GalleryMid Range
• *3 x Jake Jackson Mixes*

*QUICK STATS:*
• 10372 samples
• 55142 seconds / 919 minutes / 15.3 hours
• 15140 mb / 14.79 gb (uncompressed 24bit wav)
• 20136 mb / 19.66 gb (uncompressed 32bit wav)

** NB THIS MODULE REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4 or 5 TO RUN **

*AVAILABLE TODAY AT A VERY SPECIAL LAUNCH PRICE OF £169 (RRP £229 offer ends 2nd January 2015) TO FIND OUT MORE OR TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-additional-flutes (HERE).*



!! SPITFIRE Release - BML ADDITIONAL FLUTES !!


----------



## maclaine (Dec 8, 2014)

*sigh*

Fine.

[Opens up wallet and removes tired, bleary-eyed credit card]


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 8, 2014)

Dude... where can I listen to a catalog of Andy's work? Geez. So good I want to be able to listen to more of his work!

Flutes sound great, as always.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Dec 8, 2014)

Wait, did I read that correct:

THE BRITISH MODULAR LIBRARY VOLUME 1 IS NOW COMPLETE!

So, there's gonna be a V2 ?


----------



## macteacher (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for this announcement!

I also noticed the addition of low reeds, (bassoons), on the spitfire site.

Will the low reeds be discounted as well?

Also, will these two new additions be offered in the current bundles?

Please also note that the current "complete my bundle" matrix on the Spitfire site is still incorrect where the bundle price is more than the RRP:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/news


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi there,

Low reeds was released some time ago and enjoyed a two week promo at that time.

We review the bundles every six months to give early adopters of the individual products exclusive enjoyment of their discounted goods.

The complete my bundle issue is an enigma as I thought this was fixed... back soon 
with fix!

**EDIT** FIXED!! **EDIT**

Best wishes.

Christian.


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 8, 2014)

Congratulations, friends at Spitfire Audio!! Fantastic work on these sample libraries. I will work on adding them to my template, as I'm in love with this cozy and detailed orchestra sound..

Wish my wallet had the enthusiasm as I do!

W.


----------



## SeanAG (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats Spitfire team! The whole collection sounds fantastic


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 8, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Dude... where can I listen to a catalog of Andy's work? Geez. So good I want to be able to listen to more of his work!



I second this!


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Dec 8, 2014)

Which strings are used in that demo? Is it just Mural and Sable? If so I didn't know Mural could play legato as agile as that.


----------



## gbar (Dec 8, 2014)

maclaine @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Fine.
> 
> [Opens up wallet and removes tired, bleary-eyed credit card]



Tell me about it. My budgeting is abysmal due to these things.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 8, 2014)

Piccolos! Hurray!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrats on releasing the final edition for Volume 1 of BML chaps. Job well done.

Now get back to work.  We need Mural Vol. 3, BML Vol. 2, and if I'm lucky, a BML Euphonium.

Thanks for all the hard work. Keep it coming.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 8, 2014)

While your waiting the euphonium and horn choir in Albion 2 - Loegria is worth the price of entry alone.

Best.

C.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Dec 8, 2014)

british_bpm @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> While your waiting the euphonium and horn choir in Albion 2 - Loegria is worth the price of entry alone.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



I know! I have it


----------



## Enyak (Dec 8, 2014)

Congrulations to the whole Spitfire crew for the remarkable achievement of completing the first round of BML!

Now that this mammuth task is done, I hope you guys get a bit of a breather in 2015 and can focus on sideprojects and patch updates, getting it all neat and tidy.  Of course I imagine there's also the whole of BML Volume 2 to undertake...


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 9, 2014)

Indeed, Congratulations to Spitfire on this beautiful orchestra you have provided for us.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2014)

o-[][]-o Congrats with the whole BML Spitfire! Will pick it up when I get my next income!

Best
Ryan


----------



## Enyak (Dec 9, 2014)

british_bpm @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> • 15140 mb / 14.79 gb (uncompressed 24bit wav)
> • 20136 mb / 19.66 gb (uncompressed 32bit wav)



What does the 32bit statistic mean? Aren't all (Spitfire? BML?) ncw samples in 24bit? Are they alternatively in 24bit or 32bit, depending on dynamics? Future upgrade possibility? The mind reels!


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats to the Spitfire team. Now BML vol I is complete (and installed on my hard drive :mrgreen: )

Fwiw I'd jump on a BML Wagner tuba!


----------



## mmendez (Dec 9, 2014)

Another amazing release. Downloading now. Congrats Spitfire! o-[][]-o


----------



## Matt Hawken (Dec 9, 2014)

Brendon Williams @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> ryanstrong @ Mon Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude... where can I listen to a catalog of Andy's work? Geez. So good I want to be able to listen to more of his work!
> ...



I've been stalking Andy for a little while, being a massive fan! :oops: 

You can find some of his older works here: http://www.andrewblaney.com/index/demo/ but other than that, Spitfire demos seem to be the bulk of his online output. I'd also be happy if anyone could point anything else out he's done.


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 9, 2014)

Matt Hawken @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Brendon Williams @ Mon Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > ryanstrong @ Mon Dec 08 said:
> ...



I'm not only amazed at what he can do with samples, but also the orchestration/songwriting abilities. Though the later probably aids in making the former that much more realistic.


----------



## blougui (Dec 10, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Matt Hawken @ Tue Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Brendon Williams @ Mon Dec 08 said:
> ...



Totally agree on that point. Great orchestration skills supported by amazing libs for outstanding compositions. I've heard by accident the cimbalon demo track on a documentary this very year.
- Erik


----------



## Andy B (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys. :D 



Jordan Gagne @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Which strings are used in that demo? Is it just Mural and Sable? If so I didn't know Mural could play legato as agile as that.



The fast legato strings are mainly Sable. Mural will be able to achieve the same results once all of the volumes have been released though.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## BachN4th (Jan 22, 2016)

british_bpm said:


> (free updates early in 2015)
> • Stereo Pair
> • Close Ribbon
> • GalleryMid Range
> • *3 x Jake Jackson Mixes*



Can we get an updated ETA on the Mic Mixes? - It's a pain in my rump to not have these out yet for Additional Flutes, Reeds, Low Winds, and Trumpet Corps.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 22, 2016)

Andy never ceases to amaze. He makes these samples sing. I honestly don't think I'm listening to samples when I hear his music.. And it's so dynamic and alive. Really top drawer.


----------

